# Rockwell table saw Model 6200 - Parts needed



## Oldtimer1942 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have an old Rockwell Beaver 9" table saw model 6200. This is an excellent saw however my tilt shaft nut (part #417-97-090-0001) has sheared off at the quadrant. It appears parts for this saw are no longer available This part is made of brass and since the tilt shaft has a square thread design I cannot seem to even get someone to make up a replacement. Does anyone out there have a saw for parts ? Sure would like to repair this saw.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

There are websites dedicated to older tools that will likely have more info available. I'd give this one a try.

http://vintagemachinery.org/


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

Oldtimer1942 said:


> I have an old Rockwell Beaver 9" table saw model 6200. This is an excellent saw however my tilt shaft nut (part #417-97-090-0001) has sheared off at the quadrant. It appears parts for this saw are no longer available This part is made of brass and since the tilt shaft has a square thread design I cannot seem to even get someone to make up a replacement. Does anyone out there have a saw for parts ? Sure would like to repair this saw.


I can't seem to find a diagram of the part you're looking for but it seems like it would be possible to replace it with a modern day acme screw with nuts that are more available. If you have a picture or diagram post it for me so I can see if I can help you. I know a lot of people with old Rockwell saws.

EDIT just found it

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/1191/3295.pdf


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

I wonder if this would work just not screwing it in to the tilting mech?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pow...952?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338a1c90b0


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Can you post a picture of the part.


----------



## Oldtimer1942 (Mar 27, 2014)

afx said:


> I wonder if this would work just not screwing it in to the tilting mech?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Pow...952?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item338a1c90b0




I had looked at that ebay item but not sure about the thread. What I have done so far is to drill out the shaft end of the nut and used JB weld on the remaining part of the piece that screws into the quadrant. I know it's probably not strong enough so am looking at how I can keep the shaft tight so that it will not slip out. Sure would be simpler to find a new or used nut. Incidentally I'm not sure how to post a picture but have put two in my album - I think?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The JB weld isn't going to work. There is just too much stress on the part.


What you need to do now is determine the bolt size and thead of the part. It appears to be 3/8" or 1/2" coarse thread on the head of it. Try a common bolt and see if it threads into it. For example if you used a common 3/8" bolt and it worked then the part would need to be 3/8-16 threads per inch. The other side appears to be 3/8" or 1/2" fine thread stud. Try a common fine thread nuts on that side. I can't tell from the picture if they are left or right hand thread. A common bolt would be right hand thread. Guessing from the picture the head looks like it is tapped out with 3/8"-16 and the stud is threaded with 3/8"-24.

What I'm trying to establish is I have some metal working equipment and trying to find out if I can make it for you or not. It would have to be made out of steel as I don't have any brass.


----------



## Oldtimer1942 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have added a couple of pics showing my temporary fix. The shaft is 5/8"OD and 8 threads per inch RH. The threads are what I believe are called square threads. The stud is also 5/8" but I forgot to check the thread details. 
My fix as previously mentioned was to drill out and insert the stud, with some JB weld, in the 3/16 deep (approx.) hole. I know this will not likely hold so I made up a bracket to hold the shaft in place and think this will at least hold the blade in the square position. You'll have to excuse my rough welding. Our local machine shop apparently cannot tap the square thread. I think a replacement could be made out of 1" solid material with the shaft drilled and tapped and the stud cut down to the 5/8 and threaded. 
The ebay Power King part ls listed as 5/8"OD with 1/2" -10 acme RH threads. The stud is 1/2" with a bolt in the end which I believe would work as it could fit through the threaded hole in the quadrant and simply rotate freely. Just too bad the shank is the wrong size.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Oldtimer1942 said:


> I have added a couple of pics showing my temporary fix. The shaft is 5/8"OD and 8 threads per inch RH. The threads are what I believe are called square threads. The stud is also 5/8" but I forgot to check the thread details.
> My fix as previously mentioned was to drill out and insert the stud, with some JB weld, in the 3/16 deep (approx.) hole. I know this will not likely hold so I made up a bracket to hold the shaft in place and think this will at least hold the blade in the square position. You'll have to excuse my rough welding. Our local machine shop apparently cannot tap the square thread. I think a replacement could be made out of 1" solid material with the shaft drilled and tapped and the stud cut down to the 5/8 and threaded.
> The ebay Power King part ls listed as 5/8"OD with 1/2" -10 acme RH threads. The stud is 1/2" with a bolt in the end which I believe would work as it could fit through the threaded hole in the quadrant and simply rotate freely. Just too bad the shank is the wrong size.


Well poo, I was hoping the shaft was threaded with a standard bolt thread. Without having the shaft at my shop I doubt if I could make the part. I think what you have rigged will put a lot of wear on the shaft. The brass piece, is it in a fixed position or does it swivel?


----------



## Oldtimer1942 (Mar 27, 2014)

The brass piece, as you can see in the pics, is threaded and freely swivels
allowing the shaft to go up and down as you adjust the angle. My fabricated bracket does not touch the shaft but hopefully won't allow sideways movement which should stop the stud from popping out of the hole I drilled in the nut. 
Thanks for the responses and info.

Remember this is only a temporary fix so if anyone out there has a tilt shaft nut on an old saw please let me know.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It may take you a very long time to tract down another shaft nut for that saw. From what I gather that was a common problem with the saw so a lot of folks would have thrown the saw away once the nut broke. Since you are jury-rigging it perhaps you should look into an entire shaft assembly like this one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-P...945?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7c961e39


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Just wondering, what part of the country are you from Oldtimer? A machine shop should be able to make that part. It is probably an acme thread and not a square thread. The machinist would not need a tap he could single point the thread. Meaning he could make the thread on the lathe. I'm not saying that it would be cheap, but that is the way it would typically be done.

Another option may be to silver solder or braze the old piece.

Paul


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Fastback said:


> Just wondering, what part of the country are you from Oldtimer? A machine shop should be able to make that part. It is probably an acme thread and not a square thread. The machinist would not need a tap he could single point the thread. Meaning he could make the thread on the lathe. I'm not saying that it would be cheap, but that is the way it would typically be done.
> 
> Another option may be to silver solder or braze the old piece.
> 
> Paul


Can you show how that is done. I have a metal lathe but I'm a beginner with it.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Good question Steve, now I don't want to hijack the thread so I'll keep it short. There is a guy on the net who is an old shop teacher and has about 300 videos on metal working. His site is "Mrpete222". In addition, there is a book you may want to get it is "How to run a lathe" by Southbend . Its cheap, around $7 or 8 bucks and has all the information you will ever need. I also think there is an old version that's a free download on the net.

BTW, what lathe do you have? A picture would be nice. 

Again, I did not intend to hijack the thread.

Paul


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Fastback said:


> Good question, now I don't want to hijack the thread so I'll keep it short. There is a guy on the net who is an old shop teacher and has about 300 videos on metal working. His site is "Mrpete222". In addition, there is a book you may want to get it is "How to run a lathe" by Southbend . Its cheap, around $7 or 8 bucks and has all the information you will ever need. I also think there is an old version that's a free download on the net.
> 
> BTW, what lathe do you have? A picture would be nice.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's hijacking the thread. The part the OP needs is probably going to have to be fabricated and I was considering making it for him until I found out it was square thread 8 8 TPI. The lathe I bought was this one off craigslist. It's in good working order but I haven't run a metal lathe since I was in high school shop.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Well your lathe will do the job. It is a change gear lathe. So as long as you have the right gears for the change it will work fine. Now you will need to grind the tool to match the pitch of the thread. Internal threads are a little more complicated than external threads because you can not see the cut.

Another issue is the material. I would guess that the nut is bronze and not brass. Bronze is stronger and will wear better.

I had also thought of offering and is a reason I asked for his location. I think the parts should be present when a new nut is being cut. I would want to identify the thread to see if it is square or acme. Also with the shaft a good fit can be ensured.

I'm not a machinist just some one that do it as a hobby. I have three metal lathes, more is better.

Paul


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Fastback said:


> Well your lathe will do the job. It is a change gear lathe. So as long as you have the right gears for the change it will work fine. Now you will need to grind the tool to match the pitch of the thread. Internal threads are a little more complicated than external threads because you can not see the cut.
> 
> Another issue is the material. I would guess that the nut is bronze and not brass. Bronze is stronger and will wear better.
> 
> ...


Yea, materials is a problem. I don't have any bronze or brass either one. The only metal I would have is soft steel. I do have part of an old sears shaft I could match the threads to.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

You would also need the nut to get some measurements. Its interesting you may be spinning your wheels since the original poster has not made any additional posts.

Paul


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

There may be another option. Craftsman doesn't change parts so much. There is this nut #16 still available. It is Craftsman part #62681 which functions the same for a different model saw. You might call sears parts and ask if it is for a 5/8" shaft. http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...t&documentCompId=00001554&diagramPageId=00002


----------



## Oldtimer1942 (Mar 27, 2014)

So let me update you on my progress in the search to replace my tilt shaft nut. I have checked all available shafts with the idea, as suggested, to replace the whole setup, however it seems all the shafts are quite a bit shorter than what I need. My shaft is 15 1/2" long and most are in the 12" range. The Sears nut #62681 is the elevation nut and I had Sears send me a close up of that nut and unfortunately it is quite different. #46 Bevel pivot nut 62685 would be more like what I need but it also is no longer available. At present I am following another ebayer who has parts from vintage Atlas table saws. The tilt shaft nut looks similar but at present he does not have one. However he has a vise shaft that is 5/8"-8 acme with a nut that may work. We are trying to confirm the thread on my shaft from pictures sent by regular email (full size), square or acme? I have attached another pic showing some dimensions.


----------



## Oldtimer1942 (Mar 27, 2014)

No luck with the vise shaft/nut so I am still hunting for the shaft nut for my Rockwell 9" table saw model 6200. 
Doesn't look too promising. Cost for a machine shop to make one up is more than I'd have to pay for a used saw. There are some available but not in the Kootenay's.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The shaft you have in your pictures is square thread. Acme has a bevel to the threads.


----------



## martik777 (Feb 23, 2011)

Send me the nut and I'll make a new one. I am in the Vancouver area.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I am sure your offer is appreciated but this is an older thread and he probably already has the problem solved. Thanks for responding.


----------

